# do it for the fat lady



## KenC (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2014)

Not until she sings!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Not until she sings!


But by then, it's all over.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Not until she sings!
> ...



If the fat lady is a terrible singer, maybe I'll _want_ it to be over!  


_Sniff... Goodbye, cruel world!_


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 24, 2014)

there's always a do over


----------

